
Remdesivir superior to placebo in double-blind, randomized test - remote_phone
https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa2007764
======
legerdemain
The abstract mentions "hazard ratio for death, 0.70; 95% CI, 0.47 to 1.04."
Should a confidence interval for a ratio metric be symmetric about the
estimated value, or is that just a coincidence?

------
lbeltrame
FTR, this is the NIAID study that prompted the emergency use authorization for
remedisivir.

